# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Marriage proposal

## anthonyd

How is my stress and sound with something like this.... 
Я очень люблю тебя. Мне не жить без тебя! Ты выйдешь за меня?

----------


## TATY

Are you going to actually propose to a Russian girl with this?

----------


## Dimitri

ты произносишь звук "я" как "ья" - без тебья, за менья. Надо более жестче %)

----------


## anthonyd

Well we have been together for 1.5 years now. I haven't seen her in 7 months though since we have been waiting for the visa. She knows my level of Russian. 
The proposal has already been done, this is just something sweet I would like to do once I see her. 
If you have something that is nice please help me then...thanks!

----------


## BlackMage

I wish you and your mail-order bride the best.

----------


## TATY

> Well we have been together for 1.5 years now. I haven't seen her in 7 months though since we have been waiting for the visa. She knows my level of Russian. 
> The proposal has already been done, this is just something sweet I would like to do once I see her. 
> If you have something that is nice please help me then...thanks!

 I was about to ask if she was a Russian bride you bought off the internet, but after seeing your photo on site it's obvious you don't need to buy a woman.

----------


## anthonyd

> I wish you and your mail-order bride the best.

 I do not mean to offend those who choose to meet woman online and get married, but it is not for me. I personally would rather meet someone in person initially and build a relationship rather meeting online initially and then building. Thats just me though.   

> I was about to ask if she was a Russian bride you bought off the internet, but after seeing your photo on site it's obvious you don't need to buy a woman.

 Is that a compliment?...well thank you then  ::  
We met eachother in the Middle East January 2005. She was working for a travel agency and I was working for a contracting company supporting the U.S. military in Iraq. Many people have this misconception that foreign woman must be mail order brides. The complication involved is not due to internet orders, it is because of the complexity of obtaining a visa for immigration. It took us about 6 month to complete, submit, and finish the entire K-1 process.

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  I wish you and your mail-order bride the best.   I do not mean to offend those who choose to meet woman online and get married, but it is not for me. I personally would rather meet someone in person initially and build a relationship rather meeting online initially and then building. Thats just me though.

 Then you, sir, are the exception to the rule.  You have my apologies.

----------


## anthonyd

Its ok, thanks! 
So....back on topic, how is my recording? Any suggestions to say something more sweet? Hows my pronunciation?

----------


## Rtyom

Still American.  :: 
"Ты выйдешь за меня?" - your intonation is wrong.
Listen to me:

----------


## anthonyd

Haha, thanks. Im not worried about sounding American at this point. I only want to be understood. Afterall, I am still a newbie to learning Russian  ::

----------


## Akua

To underscore Rtyom's point: When a question is asked in English, the pitch of the voice is raised gradually as the speaker approaches the end of the sentence. In Russian, the pitch is raised sharply on the most important word of the question, but remains low both before and after that word. This pattern doesn't sound right at first to a native English speaker (which I am), but I believe that speaking a Russian question with gradually rising pitch sounds very odd to a native Russian speaker. (Native speakers please correct me if I'm wrong.)

----------


## BlackMage

I agree with Akua.  The original question sounds like, "Will you marry ME?"

----------


## kwatts59

> How is my stress and sound with something like this.... 
> Я очень люблю тебя. Мне не жить без тебя! Ты выйдешь за меня?

 Did you get this from Phillip Kirkorov?

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Rtyom

Akua is right.

----------


## anthonyd

kwatts59, who is Phillip Kirkorov? I do not know this person. I assume he helps many American people here?  
The sentences are very basic and easy for a 7-month beginner to build  ::

----------


## kasper

Филипп Киркоров - is very popular russian singer here....among retirees   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

here, being Russia, not necesserily the forum... although he doesn't sing thaaat bad  ::   
немного жаль...

----------

